# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Mutation de l'abonnement papier vers Android (No Mutants Alowed)

## Yml

Bonjour à tous,

Dites, j'aimerai rentabiliser ma nouvelle tablette de bobo-Maman comment tu m'as fait j'suis pas beau - et passer de la version papier de mon abonnement à la version tablette (Android).

Savez vous si c'est possible / envisagé / envisageable ?

Merci !

----------


## Doric

Salut.
Pas d'abonnement sur Android pour le moment.

----------

